# Sprocket for Rohloff



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2006)

Other than original sprocket for Rohloff, will Chris King's or others' SS sprockets fit the Rohloff hub?

Thanks.


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

*Nope*



[email protected] said:


> Other than original sprocket for Rohloff, will Chris King's or others' SS sprockets fit the Rohloff hub?
> 
> Thanks.


It's proprietary.


----------



## VernDog (Jan 17, 2004)

*yup,*

singlespeeder.de will be releasing a titanium version for the speedhub sometime in July. their site is all german, but there is some info about the sprocket


----------



## EuroMack (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey, this is a family-friendly website! What's up with this cockring stuff?
http://www.singlespeeder.de/os-comm...th=29&osCsid=463110d0d259033133e1871e1a956d6b

Aside from funny translations, the site is VERY expensive. It's amzing to me that people are paying $200 for a cog or $1000+ for a headlight...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2006)

I have just checked with a workshop who is willing to undertake the job to make a batch of titanium cog and brake disc for the Rohloff, but he will provide the quote only if there is sufficient quantity.

I would like to know if there is anyone out there interested in:

Titanium cog 15T, 16T, 17T, 18T, 19T, 20T, 21T, 22T
Titanium brake disc 160mm, 180mm, 203mm

Thanks.


----------



## VernDog (Jan 17, 2004)

*Ti rotor*

*Maybe a Ti rotor, in a 160mm size, so long as the spokes of the rotor don't line up with the hubcap screws, some of the rohloff rotors, the spokes of the rotor literally line up with the torx hub cap screws, making it a p.i.a to check these for tightness...*


[email protected] said:


> I have just checked with a workshop who is willing to undertake the job to make a batch of titanium cog and brake disc for the Rohloff, but he will provide the quote only if there is sufficient quantity.
> 
> I would like to know if there is anyone out there interested in:
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2006)

finally gotten some feedback from the workshop after much persuasion, the ball park price would range from US$50 to US$70 each for the Ti6Al-4V Titanium Cog for 16T to 21T for Rohloff Hub, excluding freight and taxes, etc.

Could I have a show of hands from those interested, and what size do you need?

Thanks.


----------



## swift (Apr 3, 2007)

If you have a website, you could have him do the run and simply sell them at a profit. ...Or ebay, perhaps?

I'd skip the rotors, however. Ti is the wrong material for a brake rotor. It has poor thermal conductivity relative to stainless steel, which is an important attribute in this application. Stainless 410, 416, 420, and others I'm likely not aware of are used widely in brake rotors. These alloys conduct heat very well and have good thermal elasticity which will return them close to their original shape/dimensions after countless heating/cooling cycles.

That said, Ti would be prefectly suitable for a cog. Twice the cost of steel w/ a shorter life but you save some weight. Certainly desireable in some applications (racing at the highest levels or, perhaps, riding/living near the ocean where steel doesn't fair so well; as just a couple examples).

Sounds like a fun project. Keep us posted.


----------



## BOHICA (May 13, 2005)

Titanium does not make for a durable chainring or sprocket material, which, so far as I know, is one reason for the very protracted delay in a lighter Rohloff Speedhub. Is anyone's experience here with titanium sprockets different than its reputation for this use? Just curious.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks.

Titanium has a hardness of 38 when untreated, or 46 when case hardened.

Which type of stainless steel would be most suitable as a chainring & sprocket material?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2006)

Vernon VernDog said:


> *Maybe a Ti rotor, in a 160mm size, so long as the spokes of the rotor don't line up with the hubcap screws, some of the rohloff rotors, the spokes of the rotor literally line up with the torx hub cap screws, making it a p.i.a to check these for tightness...*


Thanks，perhaps not the rotor for the time being, judging from SWIFT's comment on Ti's thermal conductivity, until I can find a specific Ti alloy with good thermal conductivity.

Back to cog, or sprocket, any suggestions for improvements over the existing cog supplies by Rohloff or Single speed? Suggestions adopted will be rewarded with a FREE Ti cog.

Thank you all!


----------

